# Celestial Pearl Danio Tankmates



## Ctstarter (Oct 15, 2010)

I wanted to get some suggestions for the best tankmates. I have a 38 gallon tank, with multiple plants and driftwood. I am looking to build a friendly community tank with two/three schools of fish and maybe some shrimp. My first purchase was 8 CPD. Now I am looking to add another school and/or other fish to the tank. What are your suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Add some more CPDs to your group too. They tend to school tight and look great in large groups- true for many especially small fish.



CPD Tankmates:

I would bet betta splendes would work well (though some vary greatly in temperment)
Snails
sparkling gouramis
Badis sps.
Dario sps.
Dwarf gourami (honeys, powder blues, etc)
Otocats
Smaller corydoras sps
Smaller rasbora species
threadfin rainbows
kuhli loaches
dwarf chain loaches
cherry barbs
small livebearers


----------



## Ctstarter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cpd*

Thanks Will.

Do you think they would work with any larger community fish?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ctstarter said:


> Thanks Will.
> 
> Do you think they would work with any larger community fish?


Yes I do, providing a couple needs are met:
-They are not piscivorous at all.
-They are mostly passive.
-They are not frantic gluttonous eaters during feeding time
and,
-There are dense planted areas for the CPDs to take refuge in.

Probably ruling out very large adult angels and Discus.

I added some fisht o the list above.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Just curious where you found the CPD's? I picked up 4 on the weekend at an auction but would love to get more


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Mostly from auctions. Also from another hobbyist who's cpds are breeding. 

There is someone putting a 1L bottle containing two pairs into all the auctions, I've won that bottle at two separate auctions. I also won a bag of five in Hamilton. And I got some from a friend whoms colony was producing for a while.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Funny you mention it... that would be the bottle that the 4 I got this weekend were in. Almost got 8 but was caught sleeping and missed the other 4


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol, I mentioned it because I suspected that's what you bought.

You only won those because I didn't attend that auction.  I will outbid for cpds no matter what.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Lol, I mentioned it because I suspected that's what you bought.
> 
> You only won those because I didn't attend that auction.  I will outbid for cpds no matter what.


Then I guess I better pray that you aren't at the next one.. or that the 4 I have breed....lol


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Newobsession said:


> Then I guess I better pray that you aren't at the next one.. or that the 4 I have breed....lol


Hehe. I think I have collected enough of them now. I have well over a dozen in a 10 gallon. I can't count them easily but I know at least theres more than a dozen. Probably around 16?

I might start this 15 gallon tank I have and drop a pair or two in and see if they produce. My females look ripe with eggs all the time, but there are so many shrimp, snails and other fish in the 10 gallon that the only eggs that survive are assassin snail eggs.

I suggest you find some more, they really like being in a group and with only a few, they might join other schools of another fish, which often eat more food than the CPDs. I had white clouds with mine, and they seemed to like being with the white clouds, but they eat food from the surface and in the water, where the CPDs only really eat from the water so they werent eating enough.

Checkout my youtube videos of my 10 gallon and fish.


----------



## Ctstarter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cpd*

Last week I was in Menergie and they still had a few.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

There are ways to beef these little guys up and get them ready to breed. I need to start up a Brine shrimp hatchery again. My 11 CPDs eat baby flakes and freeze dried blood shrimp when i crush it up. As long as the food is moving in the water they will think it is alive and go nuts for it.


tank mates, I have mine in with a female guppy, they don't seem to mind. As long as they have plants to hide behind/in they will be fine.


----------

